# christmas poem



## ronaldj (Nov 24, 2015)

Decorating​Twas just beforeChristmas, garland stun around the house...​It’s time to go shoppingwas heard from my spouse...​We need more lightsto hang upon the eve...​ Garland wreathes and mistletoe, not enough Ibelieve...​We need tinsel thatglistens and blinking lights galore...​Those can be found atthe special Christmas store...​We have homemadedecorations for the window sill...​Wait, we need pine boughsfor the outside box to fill...​Dash off to the paintstore, red and green is a must...​Our metal MerryChristmas is covered all in rust...​We have lightedreindeer, out on the lawn...​we must to have anotherand it must be a fawn.... ​We need moreornaments to hang on the tree...​ A homespun decorating class, take it now withme...​We finally were done,decorations galore....​nevertheless in hermind she could fit a few more....​We flipped on thebreaker and heard a loud pop... ​The overload causedthe star... to blow out at the top...​November 2015​Ronald J. Curell​


----------

